# Mike's Post Regarding Perceived "Set-Backs" and "Mind Armies" Metaphor



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

THIS THREAD WILL BE A COMPILATION OF ALL OF MIKE'S INFORMATIONAL POSTINGS....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike's Post Regarding Perceived "Set-Backs" and "Mind-Armies" Metaphor****************At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, andthere is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Lets set the scene:Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as aresident army of negative thoughts.The IBS program and its imagery and learningï¿½s as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts.Comments:The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do notwant to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, youknow that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyesin the morning, whatï¿½s the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work,what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many otherthoughts beside.The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not lifethreatening, so why should the subconscious want to change?The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time.Just keep persevering Scenario again:After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun todisplace the old negative thoughts of IBS.Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings beginto relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do anorganised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack.When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before.Comments:The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal.However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then theybegin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts.In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario:Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old armyof negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again.The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments:The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positivefeelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, throughgentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and theoutlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario:The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of theold thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back becomeless frequent.Comments.The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this.In my world, what you have described in normal:Also hypnotherapy has a proven track record of helping sufferers - if the therapist knows what they are doing of course In the UK we have been using hypnotherapy for IBS for over 15 years. It is the most scientifically and medically researched complementary therapy there is. With proven track records of success, not only in the UK but in the US and other countries. There should be no problem with your spouse listening to the tapes. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Three Stages of Healing~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The mind armies will settle down, but also there is another issues at play here.there are three stages to the healing process:1 Stop the slide and the negative thoughts.2 The holding Bay, this is a time when as individuals we are creating new thought patterns, are feeling comfortable with the processes of learning etc. This is a time when we are changing, we can see the improvements of our efforts, see new doors of oppertunity opening before us, but also a time of often frustration. We know we are feeling better, but we know that we do not yet have the emotional energy to go down any of the corridors of new expereince that the doors offer to us. 3 This is when we have to then apply our new learnings. We have to get used to the idea of being well. Its like everyting we have been preparing for has been positive, the support the schedule the processes etc, but then the time comes when we have to 'go it alone' All the preparation and learning has prepared our mind and body to feel better, and act better, but when we stop the listening we feel a little alone. This is really natural, the subcon is of course a little hesitant, but once through the 100 days of preparation we are ready not only to 'go it alone', but to also continue to get stronger, and continue the learning processes. Like birds leaving th enest, they too are hesitant, but they take the step off the edge, and quickly all the preparation, pays off, they fly and quickly get more confident, stronger and more aware of their abilities to learn and adapt.We do too. We continue to learn and adapt.But th ehesitancy or uncertainty, sometimes creates hesitancy, the mind armies still weak,become aware and try and take control again. They will fail To help, listen occassionally to two of your favourite sessions and this will lessen the concern. Your concerns are natural but will pass. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Listening to the Introduction - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~This is in regard to those of you who are currently or will be listening to Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 for hypnotherapy sessions. Mike has asked me to post this for him. Mike and I were talking about how I noticed that when I re-listen to the introduction from time to time, I had a better understanding of what was going on with my progress and my reactions to the sessions themselves. Some of the "answers" are given in the introduction, before you really know what the "questions" are. So now, I listen to the introduction now and then, and I realized that many of the very same questions and concerns I had, were already addressed in the introduction. But since I had only listened to it the one time before starting, I had forgotten much of it.But in the introduction, as you know, Mike does, for example, address the fact that some people do get frustrated during their sessions that things aren't happening fast enough or as they expected...also regarding sleep and the subconscious mind...many of the very same questions we (including myself) have concerns with are already addressed.So, Mike suggests to go ahead, and listen to it again from time to time...or whenever you feel the need...Doing this has really helped me quite a bit!!!As always, though, if you do have questions, please ask us...we are always here for you! It is a journey to feeling better..I am still taking that journey, but I am on my way!Take care and Feel Good!!! On behalf of Mike:Best Regards to all! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~When is the best time to listen to the sessions?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Generally the best time for listening is when the listener feels the time is right to avoid distractions, interuptions. Preferably on a fairly consistant time horizon.Many thanks for all you comments Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 10-17-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks for posting this here Marilyn.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Marilyn. It's good to be re-reminded how it all works.







JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumping for those who haven't seen this yet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2001)

I was interested in this 'cos I seem to be having a 45 day 'funk' with the tapes. It seems like I'm really struggling to listen to the tapes all the way to the end at the moment - they're certainly not as relaxing as I found them at the start.Dare I say it, I'm starting to get annoyed by Mikes voice (hey, no offence, Mike!). It certainly feels like my subconscious is putting up barriers.I'm going to take a couple of days off and start again a couple of days back on the program - is that OK?It's funny because I definitely feel I've been making progess in the last few weeks, although maybe the extra stress of moving over to Oz hasn't helped?Haven't started those tension exercises yet either (bad boy, I know) - but I will later in the week.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi UK...Been there; done that!!! You ae not alone..I did the very same thing you mention here, and Mike says it is common. Our subcons is definitely fighting it..I started up again later at a point a little before where I left off, then I completed the program, and have been improving ever since! Many have done this, don't be discouraged by it! Search my other postings, I mentioned this before!! Good luck, take care, and know that we are here for you.Not to worry..Feel better!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2001)

Thanks for the support, Marilyn - I'm convinced the tapes are the way forward. Hope to have a success story to post here in the not too distant future.UK


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Bumped up for kim.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumperdoodles for those who have not seen this yet!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Jeni


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumperdillies for new folks!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn for posting this, I am so glad that I read it, knowing this really helps







------------------Nancy


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

darn those mind armies! or was it just my body that had a war last night? i'm just about a week from the half way mark (yipee skippeee) but last night i had a bout of D and urgency and it was no fun.







i wonder, if it's all in my mind, cause i was just on that 2 day rest period, and thinking that i'll miss Mike's voice and instructions? oh well...tonight it's back on the tapes so i'll at least get to fall asleep to Mike's side 2.







take care all!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lotronexlvr! The body and mind are always at odds, aren't they??? I still have bouts of D from time to time. Sometimes it is in fact the IBS: There is NO Cure for IBS at this point in time. The hypnotherapy sessions work in such a way that the attacks become fewer and fewer and farther apart and less in severity. And for many, it disappears altogether. Everyone is different, success rates are averaging between 80 t0 90% improvement at managing symptoms or better. But there is ONE VERY important fact that you MUST think about!! Even folks who DO NOT have IBS, have D attacks from time to time, whether it be from food, drink, or upsetment of some sort, it is a fact for all people to have D now and then. So when an IBSer gets D, we automatically blame it on the IBS. So there are two ways of looking at it. 1.Your IBS is improving, but you still have reoccurances from time to time, and 2. Everyone has D now and then.And...one other point...as mentioned numerous times, some of us, including myself and AZ, did not have much improvement to our daily, severe D episodes until long after the sessions were completed. The subconsious mind deal with whatever it deems the most important, and there are sometimes other issues being tended to prior to the IBS..and that becomes better later on.Hope this helps a tad bit...sometimes we are so anxious (me too!!!) in wanting to be completely done away with it. But the IBS came to us and has been with us for years or more... a few months to get it managed is not really that long a time investment when you look at the big picture. Take care and be well!!! Hope you are doing better today!!! ((HUGS))







~ Marilyn


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Marilyn,I'm on day 43 and this last week I've been having problems with my IBS again. I think it could be my subconscious trying to slip back into old habits because I've certainly noticed a few negative thoughts slipping in there when I wake up in the morning.I've also started having problems with the tapes - I'm currently listening to sides 3 and 4 but am finding it difficult to stop other thoughts protuding into my hypno sessions and I can't seem to just relax and let it wash over me.What can I do to help myself?Clair


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Clair,Give yourself a little time to relax before you start the tapes at night. Perhaps a bath, or just a little time to mellow out in order to give yourself a break from the hectic events of the day. AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Claire...Well, first of all AZ gives you some great advice, so try what she suggests if you can. I know I sometimes have the same problem of thoughts entering in...my son does that too, your mind keeps wondering off!!! That is natural...here are some ideas Mike suggests.. First off, listen again to the introduction once in a while, when you are "awake"..and you will find some of your concerns are addressed in there. I had forgotten a lot of what he said, so that may help to reassure you. Another trick, is to listen to the "sound" of Mike's voice...that is: listen to how he sounds, but not necessarily "what he says." Your subconscious mind will get the meanings it needs..just concentrate on the actual sound.But even if your thoughts do wander, don't worry, because after awhile they will slow down, and even if they don't, you still are "hearing" the words...probably the best thing is to just listen, and if you wander, so what...don't put added stressors on yourself to beat yourself up for it.Take care and hope this helps...let us know how you make out...Take care!!! ~ Marilyn


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello all!well...i may be overdoing it...heh....*lame grin* my left leg is actually a little"sore" and achey from pressing down on thebrake to slow the wheel down....i guess thati'm trying waaaay too hard? i'm finding it very interesting though, how the body reacts.there's a crampy feeling along the left side of the leg, *sheepish grin* probably due to the strain of pressing to try and brake. oh well...different strokes!Marilyn, thanks for the reply...i do try and look at the big picture about the time spent to take care of the IBS symptoms...and yes, years of this disease won't get erased over night...my episode that night was probably a combo of what i ate and a little side dish of anxiety.







but i'm just a handful of days from the half way mark...yeehaw!how's everyone today? take care all!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi all...You are just like me, Lotonex...LOL. You do NOT literally have to brake!!!! Your subconscous mind doesn't know the diff between reality and imagery, so it does the braking..not you!!! LOL







But, I can relate, because at first I felt like that too!!!! Just listen, and relax...you do not have to do a thing!!!! Keep us posted..we are all here to help along the way!!! Take care, everyone, and be well!


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

Marilyn,i'm so glad that someone else did that too, heh...i do feel a little sheeeeeepish.







but i guess, that being an artist, or worse, a "graphic" artist...i take/do things graphically! LOL! i'll try to ease off on the physical brake and do it in my head. heh! take care all!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, sorry to hear your sliding some, but not to worry your going to be fine. If you lose focus try to bring your thoughts back to just Mike's voice and block the rest out if you can. That will help. Also AZ's suggestion to try to be relaxed as much as you can prior to listening is very good.Mike will be back soon as well and can help.Lotroexlover, easy on the braking, woe nellie, try to use the imagery as much as possible and you still see the physical happen. I sure laughed when I read that though.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

well eric,i'm glad that you got a chuckle out of that! nyukkers...but Marilyn did the same thing too!







i'll lay off the braking a bit...don't wanna wear my wheel out!ps...i'm a day away from the 50/halfway mark! woo woo!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Just dropping in to say thanks to AZMom, Marilyn and Eric.Proved to just be a small temporary slip up -back to snoring my head off the minute I turn Mike's tapes on! I went back to work full-time last week which has worked out just fine - my employers have been just lovely since they received a letter from my doctor telling them about my severe IBS. Now on day 47 - very soon approaching mid-way! hooray!







The pain is way loads better - but still having a few food related flare-ups! Gee - trying to work out what it is sometimes is a nightmare!Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, glad to hear your back on track. At the halfway mark I would think when your done you will get very positive results from this and it seems you are already noticing the improvemnt and this is a very good sign.It is also good to hear your new employers are sympathetic to the condition, that is a plus for sure.







Good to hear from you and thanks for the update.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi All,Thanks all for your posts, the concerns and the guidance. Its great to see how we support each other here







Claire email me to let me know how your doing.Lotronexlvr:







made me smile, hope legs are ok again now. Thanks to to AZ, Marilyn and Eric







Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for the new folks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

figure it's that time again...might as well bump all of mine at once...te he LOL


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Time for a bump for the newbies







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------

